# 74 GTO Restoration - Exhaust Purchase



## ra34inm (Jun 21, 2009)

I am currently restoring a 74 GTO to add to my small Pontiac car collection and have not been able to locate a vendor that supplies a complete exhaust system for this car. I have also searched using "74 Ventura" with no luck. Since this car is completely number matching and has most all of the original parts, I am attempting to keep as correct as possible given the limitation of restoration aftermarket parts.

I would appreciate any help with finding exhaust system parts including hangars and hardware.

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try searching for Chevy Nova, I believe they were produced in the same factory and should share the same exhaust systems/hardware.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the nova did have the same exhaust ,or u could have a exhaust shop make u a system


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

also look under 1974 GTO...might have had a different (but I doubt it) exhaust...
Bill


----------

